# Yikes - we've finally hired an MH...where to stay????



## Mudmover (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally we have decided to hire a MH so see if we like before buying.....

Jumping in at the deep end with little thought, we pick up our Sundance 630L on friday this week for three nights.....

We live in Chepstow and thought a trek to Tenby/Saundersfoot would be nice....Natuarally we are not too ambitous and are looking for a motorhome friendly park......

the problem is that most are closed.......Can anybody recommend a site in this area......Not looking for 5star just somewhere safe and clean...

we do have two kids aged 3+6...

I trust as per your comments on this great forum that the MH will be nice and snug as the weather seems to on the turn for the more chilly..

Oh well adventure time here we come......

Please can anyone help.......

If Tenby area is closed then please recommend other places no more than 3Hrs from the Severn Bridge...

Many thx
Max


----------



## Freddiebooks (Aug 9, 2008)

http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/

I find 'method one' the most useful, you can pick a radius from a certain town or area and it gives you all the sites within.

Happy Travelling.

Freddiebooks


----------



## Mudmover (Oct 26, 2009)

Freddiebooks said:


> http://www.ukcampsite.co.uk/sites/
> 
> I find 'method one' the most useful, you can pick a radius from a certain town or area and it gives you all the sites within.
> 
> ...


Thats a great site.......It still looks like nearly all are closed....

can anyone recommend a site near to Tenby...I really want this trip to work and persuade the wife to invest in a MH....

Please everyone..I'm desperate ( just in case you didn't know)


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.pittoncross.co.uk/index.cfm

Gower, not Tenby, & maybe too far from Rhossili for small children, & not enough to do for them, but it's open, hardstandings, EHU


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi most sites shut this time of year but there are a few CLs that are open all year. There is a nice site in the middle of Cardiff that is open all year and a nice 20 min walk into city centre.
You can go to St Fagans with the children for the day, and it is free entry,well worth a visit.
Peter.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know sites in that area but one thing I would advise is packing a small fan heater. You want your family to enjoy this; it is going to be cold outside and, no-one can be happy if cold. If you don't manage to master the van heating or- worst case, the hire company send you off with a half empty gas cylinder and you run out, you need the wherewithall to warm you up.

Look at the Caravan Club and the Camping and Caravanning Club websites for CLs or CSs in the area you want. Lots are open all year as are the big club sites which are fine in off season when not too full. 

I'd recommend asking for hard- standing this weather as well.

Enjoy yourselves !

G


----------



## cleo (Nov 17, 2007)

May be a bit close for you but we recently stayed at Slimbridge next to the canal for a couple of nights. Lovely.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

As Waspes says, this time of year many sites are closed and even if you find one open then unless the weather is nice you may find Tenby a little "quiet" especially with two young children. My fear would be that 3 cold wet days in Tenby in the closed season may put you off the MH lifestyle for good!

Sites close to cities do offer you the opportunity to go to a few local tourist attractions which may better suit the weather.

Places that come to mind within your time scales are Cardiff, Bristol and Oxford (and no doubt many more). All three of these have sites within easy reach of them.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Considering it's your first trip, need a proper campsite, time of year and the 2 small one's..

Brean ????

I know it's not the most attractive place in the UK BUT a site like Unity farm would give you chance to test the van. They have quiet a few hardstanding pitches, so will avoid the mud.. Electric so you can make full use of the heater.. Bar / club on site..

It has a play area for kids plus you can walk over to the "beach".. Maybe even jump on the bus into Weston? etc...


----------



## Mudmover (Oct 26, 2009)

Many thx all!!

Its great to see support being offered......

Would also consier Brean Sands area as sadly Tenby seems closed - I can only find "windhill Mill farm" near to Tenby...

Keep it comin please...I have less than 24Hrs to sort this...

Ofcourse I will update you all on our adventure1
Max


----------



## max123 (May 9, 2005)

Theres a CL called the Coppins. 3 Miles from Tenby and about a mile and a half from Saundersfoot. The Wisemans Bridge Inn has its own little site and that looks like it is still open. You can walk through the tunnels to Saundersfoot.
Max


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We've used this one http://www.caravanparkgower.co.uk/on the Burry Inlet in winter - it's quite close to WWT Llanelli. Feb half term is always the most difficult time to find anything open - & you need a hardstanding! The Slimbridge one that someone mentioned is another good idea. I think it's this one http://www.tudorcaravanpark.com/index.php


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Pencelli Castle Brecon, absolute top site and facilities plus great pub down road.
Great people all the help in the worl d and not far from your doorstep

ENJOY!


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Warren Farm at Brean is a good site.

We attended an MHF rally there last year and were very agreeably surprised at how nice it was on such a big site.

If the kids want the beach it is literally just across the road, and 100 yards to the left of the gate is a caravan accessory shop in case you forget anything vital.

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Just about 3 hrs drive away there is just one place left on this rally:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=276

You don't have to spend the weekend alone. :lol:

PS: Zeb, I think Warren Farm is closed ATM. :roll:


----------

